# Root u. VServer Tools (2012)



## root-tutorials (23. Juni 2012)

*Root u. VServer Tools (2012)*

Dieser Thread erhält eine aktuelle Sammlung von nützlichen Tools die für das Administrieren von Servern enorm hilfreich sind.

Es kann viele Gründe geben, weswegen man sich einen Server mieten könnte. Zum Beispiel, weil man eine umfangreiche Community zu einem bestimmten Thema anlegen möchte. Wenn es um ein Computerspiel geht, zum Beispiel die allseits beliebten Browsergames, dann benötigt man nicht nur für die Webseite, sondern auch für das Spiel selbst viel Platz. Und da Anschaffung, Betrieb und Wartung eines Servers viel Geld und Zeit kosten, kann man sich in den meisten Fällen günstiger einen Server mieten. Grundsätzlich unterscheidet man mehrere Serverarten, die man mieten kann. Wer zum Beispiel einen Server mieten möchte, um darauf eine Web-Community zu installieren, der ist mit dem Root Server am besten beraten. Der Virtual Server ist ähnlich, besteht aber nicht aus einem kompletten Gerät, das man als Server mieten kann, sondern aus einem simulierten Server. Er empfiehlt sich vor allem dann, wenn man sich zwar einen Server mieten möchte, aber nicht so viel Platz benötigt. In dieselbe Gruppe dieser beiden Server gehört auch der Managed Server. Er erfüllt alle Leistungen, die der Root Server erbringt. Doch anstatt sich um alles kümmern zu müssen, was mit der Wartung des Servers zu tun hat, übernimmt der Webhoster diese lästige Aufgabe.
*
ServerTools2012./*

Inhalt:
mingw-get-inst-20120426
putty062
SSHSecureShellClient-3.2.9
UltaVNC 1.0.8.6.2 x64
vnc-4_1 x86
WinPcap_4_1_2


----------



## ikosaeder (23. Juni 2012)

Ich würde ja jedem, der einen Server mieten will, empfehlen, sich Linux zu installieren. Da sind Compiler und SSh schon dabei.


----------

